# Clara Schumann played on Steinway B Martha Argerich (200th Anniversary)



## Gibraltar (May 14, 2019)

Feminine and sensitive interpretation of the Nocturne in F major op. 6 n ° 2 by french pianist Nelly Ress for the 200th anniversary of Clara Schumann's birth. A composer long remained in the shadow of her husband Robert Schumann, and whose music sometimes despised.

The recording was performed on a modelled Steinway B grand piano (Martha Argerich Edition) as part of Piano Talents Series.


----------

